# Algae - Brownish Hair Algae



## scherzo (Aug 6, 2007)

Found this in my
90 Gallon
Dosing EI
Compressed CO2
Ada Aquasoil I

It is hairlike and flows with the water (I have good flow)

It is choking my glosso and forming on my Hairgrass.

**Note.. 1 week ago I was dosing Pimafix and Melafix to get rid of something.. I did a 50% wc last Wednesday and added Carbon to remove the meds


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Is this a newer tank set-up (going through a cycling process)?

Or maybe there are increased organics decomposing on the substrate after treating recently?


----------



## scherzo (Aug 6, 2007)

The tank is new(ish)... but cycle is definitely done..
2 filters from an established tank (xp3 and 405) and fairly heavily planted. It was setup in early July...

I'm going to do a few fairly large water changes over the next week and I'll reduce lighting.. lighting is currently only 2 hours 130 watts.. 6 hours 390 watts and then 2 hours only 130 watts.

I would like to know if anyone has had it or has been successful getting rid of it..


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Just to let you know, I had problems with algae of different sorts until my tank was 9 months old, which was just a couple weeks ago. Then, BAM, like magic, no algae. (I had thought it was 7 months until I remembered it was set up 2 months before I joined this site. ) I think tanks cycle faster in regards to fish than they do in regards to plants/algae.

From what I've been learning, 1.4 WPG on a 90 gallon is at least the low end of medium light. A 4.3 WPG burst for 6 hrs may be too long. I'd cut the total photoperiod from 10 hrs to 8 hrs, and only run the burst for 4 hrs.

I've had this, any every other, kind of algae. SAE's and Black Mollies ate mine, and learning how to balance ferts and lights kept it from coming back. You can spot treat with excel, but that's only a quick fix and won't keep it from returning.

Anyone else got some info?

-Dave


----------



## scherzo (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm not going to run a burst for now. I think I'll try reducing the entire photo period to 6 hours.

I will continue my fert schedule and wee how the plants do.

I'm going to add more Amanos and more ottos. I'll see if I can find some real SAEs and see if they work.

I'm also reducing feeding.

I guess it isn't something like Clado where I'll have to use an antibiotic. It seems to be choking my glosso but that's about it. I'll watch it and see if it can overcome it.

Thank for your tips so far.. ^^


----------

